# Waterproof film...please help



## Naethan (Mar 30, 2015)

Hello,
I have some sheets of waterproof film for inkjet printer. I'm using dye based ink so my positive is really opaque.

I had a problem with sheets. I noticed that it's uv blocking for high percent and my emulsion is coming underexposed. NOT only my image but ALL the size of sheet.

Is there a way or something to avoid it? I want uv block only to my ink not all over the sheet.
thanks


----------



## ITWscreenprintin (Mar 23, 2016)

Try and expose the image for longer, what type of exposure unit , screen mesh and emulsion are you using. If the image is as opaque as you are stating, it wont be a problem leaving it on for longer. Also your washout process may be incorrect causing your emulsion to blow out.


----------



## Naethan (Mar 30, 2015)

ITWscreenprintin said:


> Try and expose the image for longer, what type of exposure unit , screen mesh and emulsion are you using. If the image is as opaque as you are stating, it wont be a problem leaving it on for longer. Also your washout process may be incorrect causing your emulsion to blow out.[/QUOT
> 
> I've made several exposure tests from 2 minutes to 14 minutes.
> I'm using a diy exposure unit with 4 fluorescant uv lamps (350-400 nm) in same position between them (around 5 cm and high from glass 8cm).
> ...


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Is it film designed for screenprint - other films may contain uv stabiliser.
Try this too - http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-articles/t106506.html


----------

